# Topwater steelies/ lures?



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

what kind of topwater lures do steelies hit? and what other kind of lures do they like? i am devoting a bunch of time to them this year and im really becoming a topwater addict. just wondering? i really would like to go for them and not be carrying minnows and such


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

actually seen a guy catch one on a jitterbug on conneaut creek, I thought to myself this guy is out of his mind , I almost died when he hooked .


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

mostly steelies will not eat top water stuff. I just use egg patterns or minnow imitations


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Somewhere there is a video documentary of a guy catching steelhead on all topwater baits........I'll see if I can track it down for you guy. I think I remember it being from Cali though, but I'll check.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Try a white and silver pencil popper in early morning!!


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

Carpman said:


> Somewhere there is a video documentary of a guy catching steelhead on all topwater baits........I'll see if I can track it down for you guy. I think I remember it being from Cali though, but I'll check.


There is a video documentary called Raising the Ghost which is all about wild steelies eating dry flies which is as close as ive seen to consistent success on topwater. either way its an awesome vid i recommend watching it.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

steelheadBob said:


> Try a white and silver pencil popper in early morning!!


Don't forget about the traditional yellow also. In dirty water the pen is an option.
























As you might have guessed I am really bored


----------



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

The video of steelhead on topwater is out west in Cali and British Columbia. That is a total different strain of fish, those are native. There is a possiblility I guess of catching one on topwater here, but you will probably drive yourself insane in the process of trying. But more power to you.


----------

